# Up date on Gwen Adams



## MISSING RIDGE (Jan 13, 2012)

The chemo she has been on has quit working. We were at Harbin clinic and Redmond hospital in Rome for about 9 days. They drained just over 5 liters of fluid off of her right lung and performed a chemical pleurodeisis (injected talc to seal the fluid from the pleural cavity around her right lung). The procedure caused her heart rate to go to 196. She is now on a heart pill for a month to regulate the heart rate. We are to see the oncologist on the 17th to see where we go next. Keep us in your prayers.
Butch Adams


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 13, 2012)

Prayer sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 14, 2012)

Praying for all.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 14, 2012)

We pray for all of you


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 14, 2012)

Praying for you at this difficult time...........................................


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 14, 2012)

Praying for you.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 14, 2012)

Butch: Thanks for keeping us informed as to Gwen's condition.  Our heartfelt prayers go out for her and for you as well.

Remember, God cares for his own!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 15, 2012)

Prayers are continuing Butch.Thank you for the update. Hang in there Brother.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jan 15, 2012)

prayers sent...


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 16, 2012)

prayer sent


----------

